# 10 Day French Trip in October - Suggestions Please ?



## therabbits (Sep 28, 2007)

I still have just over a weeks holidays (10 days) to take in earlyish October we would like a bit of sun this year. Have a couple of options.

1. Husband drive van to South of France alone (he has loads of time) and me to fly out and meet him there ?
2. Drive together but then can't get as far due to my hols - any suggestion of where there might be chance of warmish weather?

In all honesty we are not looking to lie on a beach as its not us all we want to be able to do is sit outside our van without wearing a coat/fleece/waterproof and feel as if we have enjoyed our awning not as an umbrella!! 

Any thoughts/suggestions ?
The Rabbits


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Depends on the weather! We've had excellent October trips to Paris, Rheims, down the North coast of France and to Belgium and Luxembourg. Brittany in October was brilliant - warm and sunny and deserted. It can be hard to find campsites in France ACSI guide has thrown up real bargains. Aires and stellplatz are always open. We're off end of October - probably Paris, but who knows!!! Having been to the South of France in Feb and March I would say it's best to go out of season - much quieter, but the weather can be unpredicatable. It's a long way to go for a week.


----------



## therabbits (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for that will have a think about Brittany.

The Rabbits


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

If you're after the best weather then you're more likely to find it by going south.

Don't forget, Calais to Quimper is around 430 miles, more or less the same drive south will get you as far as somewhere like Limoges (or somewhere in that latitude) and it's likely to be warmer down there.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Get a late deal and fly to the Canaries, very warm

Loddy


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

Husband could drive to Perpignan and you can fly. Towards border of Spain that coastline is v beautiful - not sure about rain though. There is a lot to see in area - Collioure, Argeles plus Barcelona not far.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

A few years ago I was in Marseilles and it snowed in late October. So wherever you go there is a risk of bad weather. I would just go and hope for the best.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Plans and Planes*

Hello,

Where would you be flying from and would you be flying back or driving with Husband?.

Trev.


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

Go in the tunnel. That is pretty hot!!!!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Hot*



bikemad99 said:


> Go in the tunnel. That is pretty hot!!!!


Warm maybe but no sun!

Trev.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi have a look at Ryanair web site doing some deals including taxes for £1. probably have to pay more if you take more than hand luggage.

Alex.


----------



## therabbits (Sep 28, 2007)

Does van count as hand luggage ? Not sure Ryanair are that generous with their deals......

The Rabbits :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Response*



therabbits said:


> Does van count as hand luggage ? Not sure Ryanair are that generous with their deals......
> 
> The Rabbits :lol:


Does not answer my post!

Trev.


----------



## therabbits (Sep 28, 2007)

Trev

We can fly from any airport in the south of England. Depending on how far south we go I can either come back with my husband or fly back and leave him to drive home if time is tight. Any ideas on where might have (possibly) a bit of warmth and maybe even a little bit of sunshine that we could take our motorhome would be gratefully received.

Thanks
The Rabbits


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Flight*



therabbits said:


> Trev
> 
> We can fly from any airport in the south of England. Depending on how far south we go I can either come back with my husband or fly back and leave him to drive home if time is tight. Any ideas on where might have (possibly) a bit of warmth and maybe even a little bit of sunshine that we could take our motorhome would be gratefully received.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I would sugest the South West of France. Mr can drive out alone and collect you from airport, drive home together. This would give you a wider choice of airports and if the weather is not too good under the cover of Pyrenees then you may be able to wander over into Spain.

Easyjet and Ryainair tend to be chepest, though do not exclude BA!.

Ryainair tend to fly to odd airports, an example being Oslo, whereby people (silly ones) have been caught out thinking they are flying to Oslo city airport but Ryanair fly to Oslo Torp, quite some distance away. Having said that if you are being collected, does not matter where you are landing, within reason.

Try playing around with this....

Click here

Bonus is you can select "Ill go anywhere!" button and get the price right down.

They are having a few problems linking to Ryainair at the moment so you may have to go straight to their website for prices.

Hope this helps?

Happy travels and keep us up-to-date.

Trev.


----------



## therabbits (Sep 28, 2007)

Trev,

many thanks for your ideas as its given us lots of ideas to think about how we will use this time. Will let you know how we get on, given state of weather here today the trip to France looks increasingly attractive !!

The Rabbits


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Wether or not to go*

Hello,

you can always see what it looks like before you go.....

Webcam(s) here < Click me

Cavaliere (not to be confused with nearby Cavalaire) is a favourite of mine. The Camping Car Aire is just to the left of the webcam yards from the beach with sea views.

Or just to the centre right of the image below.










Bonne Vacances,
Trev.

EDIT P.S.:

Just realised, that is where our MH is parked under a palm tree in my Avitar!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

What a depressing link, Trev.

Oh for a Star Trek transporter :-(

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Link*



DABurleigh said:


> What a depressing link, Trev.
> 
> Oh for a Star Trek transporter :-(
> 
> Dave


Yes Dave, I should have been there now!

Trev.


----------



## therabbits (Sep 28, 2007)

*Thanks Trev*

Dear Trev
thankyou very much for the links that spot looks idyllic no wonder its your avatar ! It looks like a brill spot, will let you know where we get to.

what a lovely day today tho can't complain as its has been hot and sunny with no need for a waterproof, lovely leisurely walk along river and fresh raspberries from the garden - bliss.

the Rabbits


----------



## dragonfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> If you're after the best weather then you're more likely to find it by going south.
> 
> Don't forget, Calais to Quimper is around 430 miles, more or less the same drive south will get you as far as somewhere like Limoges (or somewhere in that latitude) and it's likely to be warmer down there.
> 
> ...


----------



## maxandzoe (Apr 13, 2008)

*Been on beach near Sete all weekend*

Hi,
Am sitting writing this in a campsite which will be open until November. It's called Le Paradou, in Marseillan Plage which is near a lovely town called Marseillan, just south of Beziers. The temperature has been around 22 - 24 all week and the forecast is good until next weekend when rain is forecast throughout the SW. You can fly to Beziers from Stansted or to Carcassone from ? (we go from East Midlands). If you don't want a beach holiday try the Canal du Midi, or Albi et environs. Don't forget France Passion sites- they are great - but remember to buy something and you'll be welcome back.
Phyl


----------

